# Panelmate Installation (Hurricane Shutters)



## nickb1236

I want to flush mount female panelmates for hurricane panel installation (in concrete block / stucco), but am not sure how to set the PMD-1 combo drill bit for countersinking.

Does it go like this, with a countersink for just the top of the hex head:
https://imgur.com/a/mTsnS

Or like this, with a countersink for the entire non-threaded portion:
https://imgur.com/a/p1SEz

In the first case, I wonder if I'd have trouble driving the head all the way in. in the second case, it seems the non-threaded portion below the hex head would be loose, since the 
countersink is larger than it is.

Anyone know how this goes?

Here are the Elco instructions, in case they may be useful:

https://imgur.com/a/MSRQv

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cda

Sounds like use what is recommended

Get a cmu block or similar and practice


----------



## nickb1236

Thanks for the reply.  The problem is that I can't tell what is recommended; it's not apparent in the instructions.  I'd be thrilled to follow their recommendations if they made them known!

Getting a block for practice is a good suggestion, but I'm hoping someone out there (esp. in Florida!) already knows the answer to save me a trip to pick one up.


----------



## cda

This a demo with wood


----------



## cda

http://www.windstormproducts.com/pa...installing-elco-female-panelmates-in-masonry/


----------



## nickb1236

cda said:


> http://www.windstormproducts.com/pa...installing-elco-female-panelmates-in-masonry/



That's exactly what I bought.  The adjustment is what I'm not sure of.  I saw that same video with wood, but think the wood would be more forgiving that concrete, so don't know that I can take a lot away from it.

I picked up a CMU and will test.  I'll post my result here after the test to help anyone with the same problem in the future.  Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## nickb1236

The longer setting is needed.  Countersink the entire non-threaded portion.


----------

